# lighting for my piranhas



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

my tank has a twin tube light strip, but it was obviously too bright. I took one bulb out to make it better, but still seemed a little bright. Anyway, I was at the shop today and picked up a Coral Sun actinic 420 bulb, it only gives out light in the blue spectrum. I had it in with the other natural tube and it looked good (blue crayfish never looked better  ), but it was too bright IMO. I took out the other bulb and now its all blue (not like a black light). Doesnt seem bright, but it is a 40 watt bulb.

Question is, will this be bad for the fish in the long run, or should I find a lower watt natural bulb to go with it? The P's seem to like the lower intensity of "white" light, and it still lights up the tank well, and there is still other light from the room getting in.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah I would like to know cause I have two 4 foot flor on mine 40 watts a piece and they hate them. way too bright


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

An easy way to dim the light that I did in my p tank was to take some electrical tape and wrap it around the bulbs like a candy cane. Very easy and worked very well.

Mark


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I use one red-tinted tube light, and dimm the lights with sheets of paper between the light and the water surface. Works perfect!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a blue bulb and it seems fine, I think it is ment to simulate the evening time.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I use whatever florescent light I can find that is cheap. Only time I've ever worried about specific reason's to have a light is for plants to grow. Otherwise its no big deal to me or my p's.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I use a purple tinted tube that slides over your flor tube. These are hard to find but they are made for the purpose of dimming the light and giving the tank color. These are available in several colors and they come with end caps that fit over the pins of your light tube.

I'm looking for another one now but I'm having a tough time finding one. I know of a company who had them a while back. You can visit them here. Wet Pet Outlet

I will be calling them tomorrow to see if they still carry these. If so, I will let you know. These work perfect and look cool as hell. They also bring out the colors of the fish. I think this would be exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to equipment questions.


----------

